#  Erste Hilfe >   Sonnenbrand - Hilfe! >

## Uli11

Hallo,                                                           
ich habe mir gestern im Urlaub einen ordentlichen Sonnenbrand geholt. Es tut höllisch weh und ich brauch schnelle Hilfe. Was schlagt ihr vor, was mir helfen könnte?
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!

----------


## Kim789

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Quarkmaske am besten hilft. Das ist ein bewährtes Hausmittel, das mir meine Oma empfohlen hat. Quark bekommst du ja überall.

----------


## luca_0

Creme dich am besten mit einerKortisonsalbe ein. Wissenschaftliche Studien haben gezeigt,dass sie am besten hilft. Du bekommst sie rezeptfrei in derApotheke.

----------


## ilmare

Und das nächste Mal aufpassen und Sonnenschutz immer wieder erneuern. Zu oft sollte man nicht Sonnenbrand bekommen.

----------


## Annabanana

Falls du mal wieder einen Sonnenbrand bekommen solltest, empfehle ich dir eine AfterSun zu benutzten die hat auch gleichzeitig eine kühlende Wirkung.
LG

----------


## DerJens

Frische Aloe Vera ist das aller Beste. Einfach mehrmals täglich mit dem Saft einreiben. Dann ist der Sonnenbrand bald weg.

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Ich würde die verbrannten Stellen mit feuchten Tüchern kühlen und sie in den nächsten Tagen und vielleicht sogar Wochen vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schützen. Bis ein Sonnenbrand verheilt, kann es dauern. Bei der Heilung würde ich die Haut vielleicht mit einer panthenolhaltigen Lotion unterstützen. 
Wen der Sonnenbrand zu stark ist und man starke, anhaltende Schmerzen und vielleicht sogar Fieber hat, bitte zum Arzt gehen!

----------


## Henryluis

Hey, das Problem hatte ich auch schon mehrmals. Ich kann dir Aloe Vera empfehlen. Es versorgt die Haut mit wertvollen Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen und trägt auf diese Weise zur Regeneration bei. Dabei hilft Aloe Vera auch gegen Verbrennungen.

----------


## Shmenty

würde dir raten, gleich zur Apotheke zu gehen und dir nee creme zu holen

----------


## ricciodimare

Also diese Diskussion ist ja einerseits natürlich ziemlich und andererseits immer aktuell, weil man ja heutzutage in jeder Jahreszeit in den Urlaub fahren kann. Daher melde ich mich guten Gewissens auch jetzt zu Wort. Meine Schwester und ich haben öfters Sonnenbrände. Ich, weil ich zu unvorsichtig bin, und sie, weil ihre Haut sehr empfindlich ist. Am besten hilft uns da immer Aloe Vera, aber wir werden sofern möglich auch Quark ausprobieren.

----------

